
Show HN: A usable, fast Gitlab CLI written in Rust - bradwood
https://gitlab.com/bradwood/git-lab-rust
======
bradwood
I've been using GitLab for a while, and just started learning Rust, so I
thought I'd have a go at putting together a user-centric cli tool for Gitlab
as a personal project. It's still under heavy development, but is now just
about stable and functional enough to use.

Lots of work still to do, not least of which porting to BSD/MacOS, broader API
coverage, and probably some improvements on usability of what's there already.

Feedback and PRs appreciated!

